# ملف رائع Shielded Metal Arc Welding



## مهندس ايمن على (29 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم طلبة ومهندسى ميكانيكا اليكم هذا الملف الممتاز عن اللحام بالقوس الكهربى ممتاز جدا جدا وفيه الكثير من الاشادات فى الحياة العملية ايضا 
الرابط للتحميل:
Shielded Metal Arc Welding Guidelines​


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (29 أبريل 2009)

goooooooooooooooooood


----------



## ENG-COOL (29 أبريل 2009)

goooooooooooooooooood


----------



## وائل عبده (30 أبريل 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss\


----------



## mnci (1 مايو 2009)

الف الف شكر اخى ايمن


----------



## مصطفى ريان (3 مايو 2009)

الملف ممتاز جدا اخى الحبيب


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## مهندس ايمن على (15 أكتوبر 2011)

نورت اخوانى


----------

